# Best Way to Measure Arch for Cap Back?



## twosocksdesigns (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi everyone - 

I do a fair amount of cap backs with text around the keyhole and it seems like every cap has a different "arch" to the keyhole. It makes setting the baseline for the text to stitch correctly difficult. Is there a trick to measuring the "arch" of the cap keyhole so I can create my text baseline without a whole bunch of trial and error? 

TIA!

Sydney


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

I struggle with the same issue. People have told me to scan the back of the hat you are wanting to fit text to, bring into embroidery software and then you can line it up. But, I have not had much luck with that method. Probably from lack of experience.


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

league33 said:


> I struggle with the same issue. People have told me to scan the back of the hat you are wanting to fit text to, bring into embroidery software and then you can line it up. But, I have not had much luck with that method. Probably from lack of experience.


That's the exact way to do it. Pulse software allows, as well as all of the others, to import a background image to punch over. Just arch your text t match the curve of the cap back opening and you're good to go. Don't make it harder than it really is. You will also need to learn how to hoop or clamp your cap without distorting the sewing area that you just scanned in. In other words, don't spread the opening when hooping or clamping more than the cap you scanned.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I've never had much luck with scanning the back of the cap directly. I have more luck tracing the back of the cap on paper then scanning that.


----------

